# Shards of Memory: OOC



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Let the discussion continue!

Also note this new IC thread


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Escape artist and Disguise are the 2 I wanted that I didn't have before, but that doesn't seem too unreasonable.

I need a language recomendation. I get a new one, not sure what to take.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad  bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad bad.    

Why did a moderator lock the other thread so quickly?  The link is wrong, and I can't fix it!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Escape artist and Disguise are the 2 I wanted that I didn't have before, but that doesn't seem too unreasonable.
> 
> I need a language recomendation. I get a new one, not sure what to take.



 I'm rather surprised that you didn't take anything in Disguise, given you're a Dolathi.  As for languages, pick one you like--you spent a feat on them, so I'm not going to limit them by exposure in any way:  I'll be willing to abstract and say that you picked them up somewhere


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

I noticed (a bit too late)


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm rather surprised that you didn't take anything in Disguise, given you're a Dolathi.  As for languages, pick one you like--you spent a feat on them, so I'm not going to limit them by exposure in any way:  I'll be willing to abstract and say that you picked them up somewhere



Cool.  I posted him with everything but the language if you want to look him over (Rolled well on HP, yeah!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I posted him with everything but the language if you want to look him over (Rolled well on HP, yeah!)



 Everything seems in order   I guess for a noncaster like the Swashbuckler, level 5 isn't so much of a milestone, but hey, at least you have Uncanny Dodge


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Everything seems in order   I guess for a noncaster like the Swashbuckler, level 5 isn't so much of a milestone, but hey, at least you have Uncanny Dodge




Next level... leadership


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Next level... leadership



 You get two feats next level, so you can splurge


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Let the discussion continue!




Right, which is what makes this "utterly absurd" in my opinion:



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is because I think it is utterly absurd to close a thread that has 30 posts to go at 1200 (which would then require a new thread with only 30 posts), whereas the Hive routinely rises much higher.




We're talking about an OOC thread here, RA.  There’s no rhyme or reason to go past the preordained number and rather you like it or not, RA, that number happens to 1200.

It’s what they (Piratecat) told me to limit them at when get got the new server and it’s what I’m going to enforce.  What happens in the rest of the forum I could frankly careless about...

I’m not asking for much, RA, and at the moment it looks like I’m playing favorites cause your threads always manage to creep over the limit.  Please be more proactive in closing you own threads on time.

V/R
BS
PbP Mod


----------



## Bront (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, Kirkesh is done (He learned High Praetorian)


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why did a moderator lock the other thread so quickly?  The link is wrong, and I can't fix it!



Don't know how that happened, Rystil.

I went in and adjusted the reference to correct it.    Hope that helps!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Don't know how that happened, Rystil.




I locked it, though I honesty didn’t check the link to see if it work, in-between IC posts and posting the above.  (Nor did I read the thread before my post.  I wasn't expecting anything to concern me to be mentioned.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Don't know how that happened, Rystil.
> 
> I went in and adjusted the reference to correct it.    Hope that helps!
> 
> Keia



You shoul probably close the IC thread


----------



## Rystil Arden (Sep 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You shoul probably close the IC thread



 Keia already did that


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

Cool, looking forward to the IC.

I never did hear, does it look like we lost DN?


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, looking forward to the IC.
> 
> I never did hear, does it look like we lost DN?



DN's around - got moved over the weekend, though not unpacked before another heavy work week.  I'll try and get a message that way.

Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

I deleted the wrong thread post from IC as well.  Hope that was okay.  

Keia


----------



## Bront (Sep 30, 2005)

thanks


----------



## unleashed (Sep 30, 2005)

Okay, Hit Points rolled (2), and character updated.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 1, 2005)

Euuhm, yes, thanks for the XP. How much did we start with again? (hides head in shame)


----------



## unleashed (Oct 1, 2005)

8,000 XP (halfway between 4th and 5th).


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

So, we ready to continue then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, we ready to continue then?



 I'd have liked to make sure everyone updated their characters, but...yeah, I guess so.  Should I put "Calling:" and then the players who haven't gotten to post lately to let them know?


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Probably.

[sblock]Who was the previous captain again?  Subterfuge?  I had enough trouble digging up my last old post.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
No, it's Panache.  Your choice of wrong guess shows that you've been reading somebody else's SBLOCKs though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, I added calling Festy Dog and DN, so hopefully they'll be able to figure out that they can post--I've seen the rest of you add the XP, so I know you guys are good


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, it's Panache.  Your choice of wrong guess shows that you've been reading somebody else's SBLOCKs though



I've peeked occasionaly just to see where they were, but context is hard, and I'm good at playing it down (I know, bad me).  But strangely, I had a note about Subterfuge I just found, so I think I just had it wrong.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

It's just XP for everone else, the 2 who leveled are good, so characters should be ok.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
And you made fun of El Jefe for reading your SBLOCK--to shame!
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's just XP for everone else, the 2 who leveled are good, so characters should be ok.




Well I think you may have shorted yourself 25 XP.  

As for everyone else, remember we started at 8,000 XP minus any starting costs you incurred...so don't shortchange yourself by adding to 6,000 XP. 

Link to Prologue Experience


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil,

I'll update Yuriko on Monday (my updated copy is at work).  

Are we starting from that intro or was that just a timeline of events?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I'll update Yuriko on Monday (my updated copy is at work).
> 
> ...



 Each player is free to post from wherever they like in that if they'd like to make an entrance post.  That's just a basic timeline to work with.


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil,

How long was Yuriko on the previous ship in wildspace?  Is that enough to take some spelljamming knowledge?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> How long was Yuriko on the previous ship in wildspace?  Is that enough to take some spelljamming knowledge?
> 
> Keia



 Only a couple of weeks, but that's enough to take Knowledge: Spelljamming if you'd like


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Entry post done 

Of course, that's the post from the first thread, but it's realy what works.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Entry post done
> 
> Of course, that's the post from the first thread, but it's realy what works.




Lazy, lazy, lazy Bront...reposting.  

Edit: Sadly I have to disappear for a while shortly, not sure how long I'll be away...but I will be back.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Lazy, lazy, lazy Bront...reposting.



I had hoped there was usefull info, and what I said was still valid.

I guess I should add that we arived by jumping onto the boat from the dock after it had departed, just to give people the idea of exactly what happened.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I had hoped there was usefull info, and what I said was still valid.
> 
> I guess I should add that we arived by jumping onto the boat from the dock after it had departed, just to give people the idea of exactly what happened.



 I mentioned that myself though


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I had hoped there was usefull info, and what I said was still valid.
> 
> I guess I should add that we arived by jumping onto the boat from the dock after it had departed, just to give people the idea of exactly what happened.




No...we'll just read the SBLOCK.  

Well that last SBLOCK in your IC post was a little excessive...just to say you kept speaking eldish.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

RA:
[SBLOCK]


			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And you made fun of El Jefe for reading your SBLOCK--to shame!



I'm much better about it when it's directly related to my character.  And besides, I actualy specificly told festival people not to read that one.  I'd be hard pressed to remember anything I read in any sblocks I peaked at in the IC thread.  I'll stop in SoM though, since now things relate to me again.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I mentioned that myself though



Yes, but it needs to be impressive!   



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> No...we'll just read the SBLOCK.
> 
> Well that last SBLOCK in your IC post was a little excessive...just to say you kept speaking eldish.



I don't like long monologs when I'm doing things as well.  Normaly, I'll mix the action into the text, but I couldn't sblock the actions.  Will probably get a bit easier.  Hopefully everyone knows Eldish.  My guess is I'l end up playing translator.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Sure, sure, try to defend yourself 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't like long monologs when I'm doing things as well.  Normaly, I'll mix the action into the text, but I couldn't sblock the actions.  Will probably get a bit easier.  Hopefully everyone knows Eldish.  My guess is I'l end up playing translator.




I was only commenting on the lasy SBLOCK though where the only action was to say you're still speaking Eldish.  

Well I'm actually off now...see you in a while.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I was only commenting on the lasy SBLOCK though where the only action was to say you're still speaking Eldish.
> 
> Well I'm actually off now...see you in a while.



Yeah, that was more to indicate that was more a general comment than to you specificly.


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

BTW, I assume you'll be doing Vanessa's posts?  (I'm sure Unleashed has a similar question).

I'm off to bed in a few, running on 3 hours of sleep and need to be up early tomorow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, I assume you'll be doing Vanessa's posts?  (I'm sure Unleashed has a similar question).
> 
> I'm off to bed in a few, running on 3 hours of sleep and need to be up early tomorow.



 Sure, I'll do Vanessa.  G'night you guys!


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll do Vanessa.



Hey, can I do Vanessa too?    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey, can I do Vanessa too?
> 
> Keia



 You'll have to ask her 

Edit:  What will your wife think?


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll do Vanessa.  G'night you guys!



Hey now, that's Kirkesh's job


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'll have to ask her



Eh, I'm certain everything will be alright.     

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, I'll do Vanessa.  G'night you guys!




Back now...definitely not time to sleep here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Eh, I'm certain everything will be alright.
> 
> Keia



 Maybe


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Back now...definitely not time to sleep here.



 Well, considering the time difference, I have to agree


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, there goes that concern


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, there goes that concern



 Which concern?


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Which concern?



If Vanessa was worried about being identified.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> If Vanessa was worried about being identified.



 Oh, that--She's not worried--she knows that her father has probably used to divinations to find where she is already


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Doh!


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, that--She's not worried--she knows that her father has probably used to divinations to find where she is already



Oh great, "you bring your trouble on our ship and threaten me and mine"?  

quote from Serenity - mostly 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 3, 2005)

Well, I already made a mess of 2 spheres (I wasn't even in one of them, I swear), so why not a third?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil:
[sblock]Does Diedrik recognise Vanessa or her name?[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Fest:
[SBLOCK]
Knowledge check result:

*The Etoile family is a wealthy noble house with an amicable trade relation with the Thibaults--in fact, one of the younger Thibault cousins took an Etoile for a wife.  Vanessa specifically, Diedrik vaguely remembers hearing of her.  He thinks she is the house's eldest daughter who was involved in a mugging and attempted kidnapping that was thwarted some years ago.*
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Guess my last post in SoM didn't rate a reply.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Nope 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Yeah...I wasn't sure so I though I'd ask.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey, I just passed JD a little while ago.  Now I'm in the top 5!  Piratecat next


----------



## unleashed (Oct 4, 2005)

Congrats...well I do what I can, though I'd guess Bront has been more help with this portion with me barely posting for a week.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

Isida's down 

Next comes Gez, and page 1, probably by the end of the week.


----------



## Bront (Oct 4, 2005)

FYI, I think Kirkesh is looking for Vanessa to actualy say something here


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 4, 2005)

Aaargl. And I thought we'd seen the end of the pages and ^pages of sblocked posts.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Aaargl. And I thought we'd seen the end of the pages and ^pages of sblocked posts.




You might see quite a few seeing as the your Tralg doesn't share a common language with the entire group.  

Plus you ignored Zaeryn when he talked to you (post #23)...probably didn't even see him come to think of it.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil, gmail sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, gmail sent.



 I'm not seeing any updates to gmail since yesterday...very odd.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not seeing any updates to gmail since yesterday...very odd.




Hmm, well it was sent 40 minutes ago. Not that it's something that can't wait.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, well it was sent 40 minutes ago. Not that it's something that can't wait.



 I haven't gotten anything from anyone, which is odd.  Want to try again?  I reloaded gmail with no effect


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten anything from anyone, which is odd.  Want to try again?  I reloaded gmail with no effect



I sent you a test e-mail

remember there's no space, _ or anything betwee RystilArden


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I haven't gotten anything from anyone, which is odd.  Want to try again?  I reloaded gmail with no effect




Well I guess this is pointless then as you 'Got it this time!'


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I sent you a test e-mail
> 
> remember there's no space, _ or anything betwee RystilArden




Well I doubt that was the problem as I replied to a previous email...plus I have the proper email addresses set up in my mail program.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I doubt that was the problem as I replied to a previous email...plus I have the proper email addresses set up in my mail program.



 It's weird, but the other one didn't work


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's weird, but the other one didn't work




Just sent you 3 more tests...perhaps it's dumping some emails in a bulk folder if there is one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just sent you 3 more tests...perhaps it's dumping some emails in a bulk folder if there is one?



 Hmm...It's really weird.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just sent you 3 more tests...perhaps it's dumping some emails in a bulk folder if there is one?



Spamer!!!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Spamer!!!




No that's my normal emails...these are helpful.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's weird, but the other one didn't work



Gmail?  Wow am I the only one with a directly line to the Kremlin then?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gmail?  Wow am I the only one with a directly line to the Kremlin then?



 Keia too--he's a mod now.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Keia too--he's a mod now.




Well I've asked but Rystil won't send it to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I've asked but Rystil won't send it to me.



 I won't send it to anyone because it is secret--they can access it because I can't stop them


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I won't send it to anyone because it is secret--they can access it because I can't stop them




Well I could bombard a few relevant accounts at MIT until I hit the right one, based on what I do know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I could bombard a few relevant accounts at MIT until I hit the right one, based on what I do know.



 It's all BS's fault


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's all BS's fault




Yep!


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I won't send it to anyone because it is secret--they can access it because I can't stop them



At least you set up your e-mail address with only your name and not your SSN.


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil,

E-mail sent!

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Let's see if we can overload him with e-mail


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Well I've been trying...


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

Nite everyone!

Keia


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Goodnight Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> E-mail sent!
> 
> Keia



 Replied, and g'night


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It's all BS's fault



RA, be careful.  Your sounding alot like my wife… 

your username at gmail is rystilarden correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, be careful.  Your sounding alot like my wife…
> 
> your username at gmail is rystilarden correct?



 You know what I'm talking about there, though, right 

Don't worry, it's all in good fun 

Oh, and ya, I'm RystilArden


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You know what I'm talking about there, though, right




I honestly was just passing through... 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't worry, it's all in good fun




Isn't it always? 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and ya, I'm RystilArden




One more test then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I honestly was just passing through...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Well, you can figure out why it would be your fault if unleashed has some of my personal information, then


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Obviously I happened to refresh the page at just the right or wrong time depending on who you are talking to. I can't be blamed for reading unSBLOCKed posts can I?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Obviously I happened to refresh the page at just the right or wrong time depending on who you are talking to. I can't be blamed for reading unSBLOCKed posts can I?



 Oh, my SBlocking of late has been total crap...  I'm surprised RA hasn't reminded me yet.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, be careful.  Your sounding alot like my wife…



You sure it's not?  Maybe she's just a realy good actor and hacker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You sure it's not?  Maybe she's just a realy good actor and hacker.



 Even the best hackers can’t hack while they snore…


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Even the best hackers can’t hack while they snore…



Bots and nural inplants


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Everyone ignores Zaeryn.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Everyone ignores Zaeryn.



Who?


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Who?




Yep that's right...at least we finished our conversation.  

Just for reference there's a post for Gaius #23, and Diedrik #44 from Zaeryn if they have just missed them and do wish to reply.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Hope you're not trying to get to your cabin Bront...I tried that one over 24 hours ago.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

I have one for Gaius in # 34

One for Talia in 34 too, but we're still waiting on poor DN


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have one for Gaius in # 34
> 
> One for Talia in 34 too, but we're still waiting on poor DN




DN was on earlier, but I can imagine there's a lot to look through before posting.


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

IC post for RA whenever


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep that's right...at least we finished our conversation.
> 
> Just for reference there's a post for Gaius #23, and Diedrik #44 from Zaeryn if they have just missed them and do wish to reply.




Sorry about that, I've edited a reply into my latest post (#73) for Zaeryn.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

No problem...I'll go have a look.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, my SBlocking of late has been total crap... I'm surprised RA hasn't reminded me yet.




Well that's because you usually catch them within the fix without edit window.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's because you usually catch them within the fix without edit window.



 Sometimes, but not always.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 5, 2005)

RA, a few questions about the setting:

Are the Praetorians the only onse with an institutionalised slavery?
How tight are these worlds linked politically? From what I make of it, they aren't united at all, and war does occur on a regular basis.
Does the 'police' of different spheres work together?


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

The answer to the first question is Yes, though I am unsure how widely know the other pracice(s) are.

The Spheres are at peace, and the only phere with a true standing navy are the Praetorians.  Eldiz something like a UN/Embasy Park where each sphere has a place.  In general, the spheres govern themselves for the most part, or at least from all I have come to know.

I think the athourities begrudgingly cooperate at times, which means it's probably hit or miss how well they work togeather at any point in time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 5, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> The answer to the first question is Yes, though I am unsure how widely know the other pracice(s) are.




The Narlse also practice slavery in what I assume is a rather open format.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> The Spheres are at peace, and the only phere with a true standing navy are the Praetorians.  Eldiz something like a UN/Embasy Park where each sphere has a place.  In general, the spheres govern themselves for the most part, or at least from all I have come to know.




Actually I don’t see the Praetorians at peace with the spheres around them, they are aggressive but they will not attack spheres with representation on Eldiz.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

They're in a general peace, as in their's no open war between the known spheres, but that doesn't mean there's not conflict.

RA: Your attention needed here


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 6, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They're in a general peace, as in their's no open war between the known spheres, but that doesn't mean there's not conflict.




Bront, sure if that’s your opinion on it so be it but as I said I don't really see them at a true peace.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

Praetorian Foreign Affairs: The Praetorians have annexed and continue to annex other worlds to their multi-sphere Empire. They do, however, have a tacit agreement not to annex any of the worlds that have an embassy in Eldiz, at least for now, though they always respond with force when provoked to show that they are not weak. They will often lend their expert tacticians and maybe a few troops too to those who are willing to pay (or better, to become subject "allies"), the better to view the strengths and weaknesses of those who they aid today, but may be foes tomorrow.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 6, 2005)

Rystil a little something is posted here for your consideration.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

I saw those two things that need my attention--I'll get to them soon, but I had work yesterday and today


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

No problem, just a heads up.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Posts #119 and #120 could use your consideration if you can manage to pull yourself away from posting for BS (well I'm not sure about #120 as that isn't mine).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 7, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Posts #119 and #120 could use your consideration if you can manage to pull yourself away from posting for BS (well I'm not sure about #120 as that isn't mine).



 I know--but I'm trying to take care of the games where my posting is a bottleneck first


----------



## unleashed (Oct 7, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I know--but I'm trying to take care of the games where my posting is a bottleneck first




No problem, just like to prompt you in case you miss things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem, just like to prompt you in case you miss things.



 One day I probably am going to miss something (and in the past, you've prompted me to several that I did miss), but this time, I saw it


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Well all I can say Bront is I wonder if Rystil saw that coming.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

I have no clue, but I sure didn't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I have no clue, but I sure didn't.



 I wasn't sure if he would end his swinging ways or just stay in an open relationship with Vanessa.  Actually, he could probably just have an open marriage too


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I wasn't sure if he would end his swinging ways or just stay in an open relationship with Vanessa.  Actually, he could probably just have an open marriage too



He may, if she's willing, but there's been a lot that she still is taking in.

The big problem, depending on her answer, is once this is done, I'm waiting for Talia before I can realy do anything else


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil, email sent (either gmail or hotmail)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil, email sent (either gmail or hotmail)



 I answered one, but there seems to be a delay sometimes with your e-mails, so I don't have another yet--I'll keep checking


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I answered one, but there seems to be a delay sometimes with your e-mails, so I don't have another yet--I'll keep checking




Nope that was the one it just arrived. :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Nope that was the one it just arrived. :\



 gmail says I sent my reply one and a half hours ago


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> gmail says I sent my reply one and a half hours ago




Yep says that on the reply, but my Yahoo mail only received it about 5 minutes ago.

Anyway reply sent.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep says that on the reply, but my Yahoo mail only received it about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> Anyway reply sent.



 Got yours really fast and replied


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Got yours really fast and replied




Hmm, seems to be crawling from gmail back to yahoo mail though. :\ 

I'll post here again when it arrives.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Ok, finished my post.  Had a major issue at work, didn't want to lose what I had.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, finished my post.  Had a major issue at work, didn't want to lose what I had.



 No worries--I made like eight edits, so hope you saw the finished one


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Hmm, seems to be crawling from gmail back to yahoo mail though. :\
> 
> I'll post here again when it arrives.




Well Rystil I just got one with a reply and then a clarification above the reply, was that the only one you sent (it arrived in reasonable time about 6 minutes)?


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Yup, just saw the finished one for Vasha, no worries


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well Rystil I just got one with a reply and then a clarification above the reply, was that the only one you sent (it arrived in reasonable time about 6 minutes)?



 Yup, that's the one


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's the one




Reply sent.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup, that's the one




And I just got the one with the reply, but without the clarification about 20 minutes later...talk about unpredictable.   :\


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> And I just got the one with the reply, but without the clarification about 20 minutes later...talk about unpredictable.   :\



 Weird.  Did you get the one that begins 'Well, it's not like Kirkesh..."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Weird.  Did you get the one that begins 'Well, it's not like Kirkesh..."




Nope, then I'm not sure if that's a joke question or not.


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Weird.  Did you get the one that begins 'Well, it's not like Kirkesh..."



Should I be worried?

btw, my finished post may require your responce


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Should I be worried?
> 
> btw, my finished post may require your responce



 Okey dokey--I'll take a look


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Zaeryn really isn’t acting in character at all, I'm pretty disappointed with my responses, mainly due to me having the king of all headaches since I got up 11 hours ago and painkillers not working in the least (they never do for me with headaches) so I’m just very grumpy...probably should rewrite all the posts with the complaints quite frankly.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
Yikes, I hate it when I get a bad headache, but it's something that comes from my mother's side.  The truth about painkillers is that they don't really work too much at all--it's mostly a placebo, so if you can convince yourself they do work, it'll work better.  Feel free to edit as much as you like, and I'll edit the replies 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Thanks. Revisions start at post #139, and I'll keep revising as we go.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Unleashed:
[SBLOCK]
#140 is edited 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil
[SBLOCK]Okay revision to #141 done. That fits his character much better I think.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil
[sblock]Nothing important, I just wanted to get into this OOC Sblock thing.  I was feeling left out  [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK=Important SoM secret]
No problem 

If you restart at the right time after beating the Mantis Ant, you can get a double sword orb, and then you can get the Mana Sword through forging without the spell, but it sometimes causes majour errors and save file deletion.

Oh, you wanted a Shards of Memory secret? 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront & Rystil
[SBLOCK]







			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Weird. Did you get the one that begins 'Well, it's not like Kirkesh..."





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Should I be worried?



Apparently it wasn't a joke, I got it about 30 minutes ago while I was busy editing, but no you have nothing to worry about...other than a long courtship.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

Rystil
[sblock=Important private SoM talk]That or a final fantasy secret (I just purchased Dawn of Souls).

Ok, so not I am stuck without Talia [/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
That's the Gameboy version of I and II, right?  Bah, beat FF1 on the true original difficulty or it's a different experience   FFVI is still the best, though 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

[sblock=Rystil]I liked 7, which strangely, was the first one I ever played though.  I played FF1, but only occasionaly, as I didn't own an NES.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
It's not so strange.  A lot of people started with 7, and they are the ones who are most likely to like 7 best--in fact, there are a surprising number of rabid 7 fanboys around my age and a bit younger.  I happen not to like 7 as much as any of the others (which isn't to say I dislike it--I like 'em all!)
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

RA[SBLOCK]I lothed 8.  Hated the magic system.  Haven't played the others beyond the other gameboy ones (Legends and Adventures), and didn't get into those much.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 8, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
Well, I like 8, but it was my second-to-least favourite, so you've not played any of the ones I liked best 

The Legends don't really count, and Final Fantasy Adventure (Seiken Densetsu) was actually the first game in the __of Mana series (Secret of Mana is Seiken Densetsu 2, for instance).

If you still have your Playstation from FFVII, you can get FFVI and FFV in the bundle pack Final Fantasy Anthology one as well as FFIV and Chrono Trigger in the bundle pack Final Fantasy Chronicles.  FFVI and Chrono Trigger are, in my opinion, the two best console RPGs ever made.  I found out with surprise that my Chrono Trigger cartridge would sell somewhere around $100, at least before they made the Playstation version 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 8, 2005)

RA
[sblock]I have played Chronotrigger, and it was very well done and entertaining, but I liked FFVII better.  Possibly my all time favorite RPG however is Ultima 4, but as much for the memories of playing it with my dad as the actual game.

I never played the sequal to Chronotrigger, and no, I don't have the Playstation[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Do you have a deadline for DN/Talia to show up?  I think we're sort of waiting on her to actualy get moving a bit.  I know Kirkesh and Vanessa need to talk to her about employent/wedding/staying on the ship, and being the captain, that usually means she's needed to give directions on occasion.  I know she's been busy moving and such, just curious how long we're going to wait on her, especialy given her extended absense.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront:
[SBLOCK]
I'm thinking sometime around Monday.  Just want to let the slower posters close up their threads of speaking together too 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

[sblock=RA]Sounds like a plan.  Wasn't pushing, more asking.  Hopefully she'll show up eventualy [/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

RA: [sblock]







			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I know she's been busy moving and such, just curious how long we're going to wait on her, especialy given her extended absense.



If it was me as DM I would RP her as needed (after Monday) to get the game moving but do I would do it as little as possible and without making any commitments with the character.  Yes, it is an extended absence but Keia is getting updates from her so I would be sad to see her removed from any game.[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

BS:
[SBLOCK]
That is exactly what I plan on doing 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

RA, You should make little RG writeups of the major NPCs in this game (Like Vanessa and Valyssa, gee their names are close)  I know you might need one on Vanessa at some point anyway, but at least little descriptions of them, and maybe some common or public background about them.  Usefull for appearances and such.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, You should make little RG writeups of the major NPCs in this game (Like Vanessa and Valyssa, gee their names are close)  I know you might need one on Vanessa at some point anyway, but at least little descriptions of them, and maybe some common or public background about them.  Usefull for appearances and such.



 BS wants me to do that too.  But it takes soooo long


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS wants me to do that too.  But it takes soooo long



Just writing up brief physical descriptions of them, and maybe even copying the little public info on them?  Should only be a 10 sentance post or so in most cases.  I'm not asking for game stats, but an FYI of who this is and what they look like can be nice.

Again, just a thought.  I can probably gather Vanessa's info and e-mail you a quick writeup of her, but I've never seen a description of Valyssa, and if it was in the RG, you wouldn't have to retype it all the time.

Just a thought.  Not like you have anything else to do *rolls eyes*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Just writing up brief physical descriptions of them, and maybe even copying the little public info on them?  Should only be a 10 sentance post or so in most cases.  I'm not asking for game stats, but an FYI of who this is and what they look like can be nice.
> 
> Again, just a thought.  I can probably gather Vanessa's info and e-mail you a quick writeup of her, but I've never seen a description of Valyssa, and if it was in the RG, you wouldn't have to retype it all the time.
> 
> Just a thought.  Not like you have anything else to do *rolls eyes*



 Ah, BS wanted a little more than that.  As for a description, I can always search it out on the old thread if you need it


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, BS wanted a little more than that.  As for a description, I can always search it out on the old thread if you need it



That would be helpfull.  No need for everything, just what's public.  I wouldn't expect to know their stats, but appearance, and little background can be usefull.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, BS wanted a little more than that.  As for a description, I can always search it out on the old thread if you need it



 Yeah, a little entry for Height, Approximate Weight, Eye and Hair Color.  (Along with approximate age, and what they are doing in the game.  Like the Tavern Owner, the Ambassador of Such and Such.)

If you mean something else...  Well, it became important IC first did it not?


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, a little entry for Height, Approximate Weight, Eye and Hair Color.  (Along with approximate age, and what they are doing in the game.  Like the Tavern Owner, the Ambassador of Such and Such.)
> 
> If you mean something else...  Well, it became important IC first did it not?



I'm looking more for major NPCs that have long term player involvement (If all those listed above do, then I'm sorry).  Vanessa has been around Kirkesh since I think his 10th post, and I know Valyssa has been around for a bit too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

All the ones I have asked for have been in Molpe's IC section at least twice…  (All of them have spoken to her over a page or two of posts.  )


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, there's an embasidor of Such and Such?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, there's an embasidor of Such and Such?



 She's friends with the King of Nowhere.  I'd link to OOTS, but it won't load.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Read that one already


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Read that one already



 Then you get the idea


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm looking more for major NPCs that have long term player involvement (If all those listed above do, then I'm sorry).  Vanessa has been around Kirkesh since I think his 10th post, and I know Valyssa has been around for a bit too.




Post number one for Zaeryn, a very nice way to meet.  

Valyssa's appearance is in my introduction post of the current thread here's a link if you want to go look.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, she's.... Short


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, she's.... Short




So is Zaeryn at 5'1", which is exactly why I imagine she's so short. I had to get my description of Vanessa from Rystil though.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry, I take lousy notes, and don't have the search function.  It's somewhere in the first 5 pages of the first thread though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow, lots of short dames in this game all the tall ones must be in the other games...


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sorry, I take lousy notes, and don't have the search function.  It's somewhere in the first 5 pages of the first thread though.




Well I keep copious notes, so there you go just so she's here for everyone to see.  

*Vanessa--She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls. Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, just as the messenger had said, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile towards Kirkesh. Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite.*


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

I guess no one mentioned the high black boots she's wearing at the moment (LOL)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Okay, so how does that differ from any of the other girls in RA's games?   

(You know, besides hair color/style and eye color.)

Just kidding RA.  All your girls are great!


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess no one mentioned the high black boots she's wearing at the moment (LOL)




Well they're probably covered by the dress...not that we were looking at the boots anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Unleashed: [sblock] indeed, footwear is meant to be adjustable to make sure the ampleness is at the right and proper level.  [/sblock] 

Night all.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Goodnight BS.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well they're probably covered by the dress...not that we were looking at the boots anyway.



You would be if I were wearing her dress like she suggested


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You would be if I were wearing her dress like she suggested




Well that wouldn't have changed where I was looking as I was looking into her eyes in the first place, but I would be wondering why Kirkesh was wearing a dress.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that wouldn't have changed where I was looking as I was looking into her eyes in the first place, but I would be wondering why Kirkesh was wearing a dress.



He did it earlier in the prologue thread


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He did it earlier in the prologue thread




The question is was Kirkesh in a male form at the time, if so it would just have been disturbing to see.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The question is was Kirkesh in a male form at the time, if so it would just have been disturbing to see.



I'll just say that there have been several aspects of Kirkesh that have been explored


----------



## unleashed (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll just say that there have been several aspects of Kirkesh that have been explored




Well I don't want to even think about what that might mean.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You would be if I were wearing her dress like she suggested




It's sentences like the above why I always use my character's name instead of the word "I" when talking about them...  The above just leads to trouble.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's sentences like the above why I always use my character's name instead of the word "I" when talking about them...  The above just leads to trouble.



I get way too much into character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

You should try LARP then...  Just do the other players a favor in wear a long dress or shave your legs.   [J/K]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You should try LARP then...  Just do the other players a favor in wear a long dress or shave your legs.   [J/K]



I did a Vampire LARP once, and made Prince of Chicago before I had to drop the day after.  It was... different.  Not sure I'd do it again, but it was fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I did a Vampire LARP once, and made Prince of Chicago before I had to drop the day after.  It was... different.  Not sure I'd do it again, but it was fun.



I’ve never done it and I doubt I ever could…  That’s more acting than writing.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I’ve never done it and I doubt I ever could…  That’s more acting than writing.



Yeah, it's a bit harder, but not much beyond Face to Face gaming.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a bit harder, but not much beyond Face to Face gaming.



 Last time I played FtF It was 1996-1997 and the game’s plot/character’s weren’t as complex…  Maybe it was our age.  (We where all teenagers.)

But minus the slowness at which the games movies I pretty much prefer PbP as I don’t see many FtF players liking in a game what I like now…  (Then again that might be maturity speaking.)


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Last time I played FtF It was 1996-1997 and the game’s plot/character’s weren’t as complex…  Maybe it was our age.  (We where all teenagers.)
> 
> But minus the slowness at which the games movies I pretty much prefer PbP as I don’t see many FtF players liking in a game what I like now…  (Then again that might be maturity speaking.)



Probably a maturity thing.  I've played in some well done FtF games, and there are some HUGE advantages of that method, but PbP is nice as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably a maturity thing.  I've played in some well done FtF games, and there are some HUGE advantages of that method, but PbP is nice as well.



 PbP has some huge advantages too and to be honest, better/deeper stories, better PC/NPC interaction, and stronger character development is more of a draw to me than high doses of combat.

But I know I'm not the norm in that regard.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 9, 2005)

> better/deeper stories, better PC/NPC interaction, and stronger character development



I typically see all of those from face-to-face more than PbP, but that's probably because face-to-face has more time to do them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I typically see all of those from face-to-face more than PbP, but that's probably because face-to-face has more time to do them.



 It's been awhile and groups differ but my old group liked combat and leveling.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I typically see all of those from face-to-face more than PbP, but that's probably because face-to-face has more time to do them.



Same here actualy.  Other than in the RA games, there's general less personal development because posting is so limited.  Combat has never been a problem with me either, though I'll admit I can run a standard combat fairly quickly in person (Probably the fastest combat GM I know, and that's actualy something others have repeated to me.)

There's more side/alone time in a PbP, but I find that group interaction suffers a bit in a PbP.

It realy does depend on the GM and the players.  My FtF players are a mix of casual and more RP oriented, so we have a lot of fun, and some of the development happens, for others it doesn't, but everyone is happy.

Believe it or not, my Festival adventure in LEW is one I've run in under 4 hours, though granted I did extend it actively here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

> Believe it or not, my Festival adventure in LEW is one I've run in under 4 hours, though granted I did extend it actively here.




I definitely can believe that.  I've gone through at least the Festival of Halina worth of material easily twice in some game sessions.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's been awhile and groups differ but my old group liked combat and leveling.




That's pretty much my FTF group, I haven't even been able to get them to put a background together for any of their characters.   They're very much shoot first and ask question via _speak with dead_ later...if they can even be bothered to ask questions that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's been awhile and groups differ but my old group liked combat and leveling.



 That just depends on the group.  Admittedly, you can't do combat well on PbP, so you tend to have less of those combat people playing PbP as a consequence, but that's a weakness, not a strength, though it has consequences that help you find players more similar to your style


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

RA, Wrong thread I know, but Kohbiel seems to have gone missing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh to correct my comments, my old group liked combat and level and that was it.  (I don’t think I honestly roleplayed till I did PbP.)

Oh RA: email.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh to correct my comments, my old group liked combat and level and that was it.  (I don’t think I honestly roleplayed till I did PbP.)
> 
> Oh RA: email.



 Responded.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Responded.



 Yup and replied.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yup and replied.



 Me too!


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Me too!



And, um, me too!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Me too!



Me three.  (Not that it anything of importance.  )


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> PbP has some huge advantages too and to be honest, better/deeper stories, better PC/NPC interaction, and stronger character development is more of a draw to me than high doses of combat.



Mine may be the exception, but my group has stories, interaction and development as deep or better than a lot of the pbp games I've been in.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Mine may be the exception, but my group has stories, interaction and development as deep or better than a lot of the pbp games I've been in.
> 
> Keia



 Mine does too.  Not better roleplaying, necessarily, since my players aren't the greatest roleplayers and often turn out of character, but we've got great interaction and development.


----------



## Bront (Oct 10, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Mine does too.  Not better roleplaying, necessarily, since my players aren't the greatest roleplayers and often turn out of character, but we've got great interaction and development.



That's probably a good description of my group.


----------



## Keia (Oct 10, 2005)

Last face to face session for my group was 9+ hours of in character roleplaying, plots, developments and discussions - no combat.  Today was shorter, and a single combat - and a great in character argument after the battle.  Very entertaining! 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Oct 12, 2005)

FYI - I edited Kirkesh's last post to add a few more things to it.  It was shamefully short


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - I edited Kirkesh's last post to add a few more things to it.  It was shamefully short



 Okey dokey--I see it


----------



## Bront (Oct 26, 2005)

[sblock=RA]I assume I'm wainting for Festy to finish with mon capitan?[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 28, 2005)

*poke* RA?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Oct 28, 2005)

[SBLOCK=Bront]
That's correct 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Bront (Oct 30, 2005)

RA - Kirkesh will wait for Vanessa to respond to Diedrick before he does.


----------



## Bront (Nov 4, 2005)

RA, are we ready to move on beyond the introductions?  I think I've got everything set other than the wedding, and obviously that can take a bit of a back seat, so untill I'm qued by an NPC, I'm realy done with most things.  Not sure where everyone else is.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Well Zaeryn is already past introductions, and would be asleep if I hadn't manoeuvred events.


----------



## Keia (Nov 4, 2005)

Well, Yuriko was done a while ago, explored her cabin and had come back up again to see what was going on before going to bed. 

I think Rystil's waiting on my post to resolve timing things ('cause I think I'm ahead of everybody).

Keia


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

Ok, that means I'm #3 down, or #2 down, depending on who you ask.  I think Feisty Dog is waiting to be relieved, Dr Zombie has been gone for a bit (Newborns can do that to you), and obviously Keia is, well Keia 

Speaking of which, what's up with DN?  She ok?  Haven't heard an update on her for a while.


----------



## Bront (Nov 16, 2005)

*poke*

Did we stall?  I'm waiting to arive in the gally.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 17, 2005)

Class and Setting documents have been updated.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2005)

Theoretically I'm going to be missing for the coming two weeks, but I'll get online during that time if I can. Rystil, feel free to autopilot Diedrik if you'd like, I'm sure you'd have a fair idea of what he'd be inclined to do.


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

This may be a LONG breakfast 

He'll be missing durring Turkey day too, as will others, no don't worry too much.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll be missing much of the Thanksgiving time too, as Bront mentioned.  Have to go to New Jersey where they don't even have an internet connection.  It always makes me feel like a Wizard in a giant Antimagic Field


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'll be missing much of the Thanksgiving time too, as Bront mentioned.  Have to go to New Jersey where they don't even have an internet connection.  It always makes me feel like a Wizard in a giant Antimagic Field



Wow, they don't have the internet in New Jersey?  Another reason to pitty the state I guess


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, they don't have the internet in New Jersey?  Another reason to pitty the state I guess



 The state has the internet, but my relatives don't.  And it's not as if they're poor--their house is really big in a rich part of town.  They're just philistines


----------



## Bront (Nov 19, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The state has the internet, but my relatives don't.  And it's not as if they're poor--their house is really big in a rich part of town.  They're just philistines



Darn, because the other way would have explained a lot.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Nov 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Darn, because the other way would have explained a lot.



 Maybe the Garden State lost its internet signal due to all the pollution


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

*poke*  we stalled here?

I know Dr Zombie is MIA, DN too, but Keia, Unleashed and I are around, and I think Festy is around still


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Well I can't post until you guys move on a bit...I got ahead without meaning to.


----------



## Bront (Dec 3, 2005)

I asked what's up for the day, and got no responce


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes it's been a long pause (especially with Thanksgiving thrown in the middle) and I think everyone is waiting for something from Rystil, but he says several people are waiting on responses from others...so I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Bront (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, that was the big event?  An ice cream run?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, that was the big event?  An ice cream run?




Well it's only part of it. You'll note Zaeryn didn't take any ice cream, but I think Rystil's running it the least funny way...it's definitely not how I proposed it be done.

Edit: Anyway no one said it was a big event...just that it had to transpire before I could post with Zaeryn again.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it's only part of it. You'll note Zaeryn didn't take any ice cream, but I think Rystil's running it the least funny way...it's definitely not how I proposed it be done.
> 
> Edit: Anyway no one said it was a big event...just that it had to transpire before I could post with Zaeryn again.



 I can't remember--what did I do wrong?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can't remember--what did I do wrong?




Email sent.


----------



## Bront (Dec 18, 2005)

RA, just make Kirkesh busy on deck.  He went up there to join the crew and work, and he'd know better what to do that I would as a player, so just go to it (There's a reason he's maxed in Prof: Spelljammer ranks)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, just make Kirkesh busy on deck.  He went up there to join the crew and work, and he'd know better what to do that I would as a player, so just go to it (There's a reason he's maxed in Prof: Spelljammer ranks)



 Okey dokey


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil,  

e-mail sent! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> e-mail sent!
> 
> Keia



 Replied and posted


----------



## Keia (Dec 22, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Replied and posted



Thanks!  Follow up e-mail

Keia

_Also I should note that posting will be light over the next 4 days with the holidays, weekend, and stuff_


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Follow up e-mail
> 
> Keia
> 
> _Also I should note that posting will be light over the next 4 days with the holidays, weekend, and stuff_



 Replied 

Don't worry about the posting, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

Wow, must be some kind of party below deck.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, must be some kind of party below deck.




You don't want to know what we're doing down there.


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> You don't want to know what we're doing down there.



Aww man, now I want to know more


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Aww man, now I want to know more




Zaeryn and Valyssa have the galley all to themselves.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 24, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Zaeryn and Valyssa have the galley all to themselves.



 And what they're doing is nothing compared to Yuriko and Diedrik


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

That's right, taunt Bront further.


----------



## Bront (Dec 24, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And what they're doing is nothing compared to Yuriko and Diedrik



Did he use the old "It's a security check" line?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did he use the old "It's a security check" line?




Well they were going to look for 'security problems', then come back to ask Valyssa and Zaeryn about where they can make 'improvements'.


----------



## Keia (Dec 26, 2005)

Been sick . . . and the holidays.  I should be back to fulltime postings on Tuesday.

Take care,
Keia


----------



## Bront (Dec 26, 2005)

Get better


----------



## Rystil Arden (Dec 26, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Been sick . . . and the holidays.  I should be back to fulltime postings on Tuesday.
> 
> Take care,
> Keia



 That's too bad--hopefully it didn't interfere with enjoying the holidays.  Get well soon


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 10, 2006)

Well then, as it appears we've lost about 3 months worth of posts, any suggestions on our next move? Continue from where it is? Try to pick up from where we were prior to the roll-back?

Edit: Nevermind, just found the recovery thread.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

Rystil and Keia, I believe you're due on stage in the Shards of Memory thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rystil and Keia, I believe you're due on stage in the Shards of Memory thread.



 Not me   I've seen that post


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not me   I've seen that post



Looks like Bront will have to post again then if he wants some interaction...though not to himself this time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 2, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Looks like Bront will have to post again then if he wants some interaction...though not to himself this time.



 Well, it may be that some subset of the set {Diedrik, Yuriko} is heading to his location, so I have to wait on that


----------



## unleashed (Jun 2, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, it may be that some subset of the set {Diedrik, Yuriko} is heading to his location, so I have to wait on that



I suppose so. Well that's my monitoring of threads done for the week anyway...back to sleep.


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2006)

Bah, they'll ruin everything 

Well, at least Diedrik will, could be even more fun with just Yuriko


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the bump Bront, I'd almost forgotten this game was running. So what are we waiting on here...Zaeryn is falling alseep at the helm.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

I think we're sorta waiting for something to happen other than cooking and ... um... well... you know when a boy and a girl...


----------



## unleashed (Jun 24, 2006)

...sit around waiting for their food?


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

Well, there's always the Girl and three Dolathi's...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 24, 2006)

I think Diedrik was waiting for a response


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2006)

We all responded though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> We all responded though.



 I mean to his healing comment


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't see that as a question.

I think we're set to move on.

I made some changes to the Anointed Hunter btw that might make it a bit more inline.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 25, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> I don't see that as a question.
> 
> I think we're set to move on.
> 
> I made some changes to the Anointed Hunter btw that might make it a bit more inline.



 I guess if everyone's ready, then we can continue  (or should I say ?)


----------



## Bront (Jun 25, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess if everyone's ready, then we can continue  (or should I say ?)



So, Alure, Mobility, Vanessa and I go back to our cabin and...


----------



## unleashed (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, the setting document has been updated and uploaded.

Encyclopaedia Altanica - Compilation Documents


----------



## unleashed (Jul 8, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow, closing on 2 weeks without a post.



Been nearly 8 weeks since I posted in the IC thread for this game, and that was only to change how Zaeryn was singing (which was mostly just to post something).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Been nearly 8 weeks since I posted in the IC thread for this game, and that was only to change how Zaeryn was singing (which was mostly just to post something).



 Yeah, we seem to have slowed down too much here.  If nobody posts anything soon, I'm just going to randomly skip, and poo to all you information gatherers


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2006)

I've been waiting for us to get past this part to something interesting, and just making do untill then.  I've also mentioned this more than once, so not sure who or what we've been waiting on.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm more than happy to skip to the next event. We could assume we obtain all the info we need for a security roster and leave it up to DM whimsy as to who happens to be rostered on for watch when an incident takes place.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 8, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'm more than happy to skip to the next event. We could assume we obtain all the info we need for a security roster and leave it up to DM whimsy as to who happens to be rostered on for watch when an incident takes place.



 You guys took too long without going for more info, so we'll just assume you skipped the last few rooms--I don't think there's anyone in there but Zaeryn and Valyssa anyways.


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2006)

Good enough . . . I've been really struggling with this anyway.  :\ 

Keia


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2006)

Me too.  Too little excitement for Kirkesh :\


----------



## unleashed (Jul 9, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OOC: Anybody want to do anything special? Otherwise, we'll move on.



Nothing special I can think of...though Zaeryn would have liked to meet more of the crew, it can wait. Let's move on.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

So what are we waiting on now?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> So what are we waiting on now?



 Well, I guess nobody else will post something they want to do, so we can continue


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, I guess nobody else will post something they want to do, so we can continue



Yeah, I'd guess you're pretty safe, after giving everyone around three weeks to post something.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2006)

My desire has simply been to move on, so I've been easy


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

Cool--just posted a big move.  If everyone's okay once more, I'll keep going again


----------



## unleashed (Jul 28, 2006)

While I'm sure I could explore both of those places for quite some time, I'm happy to move on if everyone else is.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, well given FD's and Bront's posts, that means it's time to go!


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Doh, I thought that was undead C, the map said there wasn't one close to him.



The map was from before the undead acted the previous round to show Keia why UndeadB could charge Kirkesh. As for UndeadC, Kirkesh droped it with his bow the previous round.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> The map was from before the undead acted the previous round to show Keia why UndeadB could charge Kirkesh. As for UndeadC, Kirkesh droped it with his bow the previous round.



 That's correct--I said it too, but in the IC thread


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's correct--I said it too, but in the IC thread



Yeah, but since it was apparently missed the first time I thought it needed repeating.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, but since it was apparently missed the first time I thought it needed repeating.



 True 

I guess my descriptions just aren't up to snuff, but it looks like it was the map that confused people most of all--now I know not to make maps!


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess my descriptions just aren't up to snuff, but it looks like it was the map that confused people most of all--now I know not to make maps!



Not true, you just needed to draw an after map as well as the before map.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not true, you just needed to draw an after map as well as the before map.



 But then Bront would have thought the monster ran away from Kirkesh because of Kirkesh's mad critting skills...uhh...so there!


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But then Bront would have thought the monster ran away from Kirkesh because of Kirkesh's mad critting skills...uhh...so there!



Yep, no point arguing with you, when you're right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yep, no point arguing with you, when you're right.



 Exactly!   Well at least now we aren't running combats in 100% of all the Spelljamming games


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Exactly!   Well at least now we aren't running combats in 100% of all the Spelljamming games



Well we weren't anyway, as one Spelljamming game isn't even active.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well we weren't anyway, as one Spelljamming game isn't even active.



 It doesn' count then   We should be able to move on soon in DT too, one way or another.  I'm thinking DT is going to end with either Zyk and Mhrazhar down or a few lucky crits (arrow crits hurt!) and the ninjas' retreat pretty soon.  VP, on the other hand, has a nice big battle that is just beginning   Evil monster-aberration bird: attack!


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It doesn' count then   We should be able to move on soon in DT too, one way or another.  I'm thinking DT is going to end with either Zyk and Mhrazhar down or a few lucky crits (arrow crits hurt!) and the ninjas' retreat pretty soon.  VP, on the other hand, has a nice big battle that is just beginning   Evil monster-aberration bird: attack!



Yeah, I bet they'd like Kirkesh's wasted rolls, from the fight we just finished here.  

You know, I really should post my current spell list for VP, where the 4th-level spells aren't all _restoration_...nah, I think I'll keep it secret, as you need a surprise now and then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yeah, I bet they'd like Kirkesh's wasted rolls, from the fight we just finished here.
> 
> You know, I really should post my current spell list for VP, where the 4th-level spells aren't all _restoration_...nah, I think I'll keep it secret, as you need a surprise now and then.



 If you don't post it, I'm not going to let you change it from the Restorations because for all I know, you may have decided them spontaneously on the spot to be of most use to you in the current situation 

As for those wasted rolls, yeah, I think if Zykovian did a Rapid Shot with one arrow each for Sasuke and Ayame and critted both times with Kirkesh's 20s, they'd be immediately retreating.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you don't post it, I'm not going to let you change it from the Restorations because for all I know, you may have decided them spontaneously on the spot to be of most use to you in the current situation
> 
> As for those wasted rolls, yeah, I think if Zykovian did a Rapid Shot with one arrow each for Sasuke and Ayame and critted both times with Kirkesh's 20s, they'd be immediately retreating.



Suppose I'd better post it then (done).     Simply though, if we need _restoration_ spells, Trayah will be preparing them the morning after we know the spell is required, to make the best use of his spellcasting.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Suppose I'd better post it then (done).     Simply though, if we need _restoration_ spells, Trayah will be preparing them the morning after we know the spell is required, to make the best use of his spellcasting.



 That does make perfect sense--it was less the elimination of the Restorations with which I was concerned, it was the fact that you hadn't posted what the replacements were, so you could just claim they were whatever you needed at the moment and cast spontaneously off your list  (not that you would, but just you _could_)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 4, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That does make perfect sense--it was less the elimination of the Restorations with which I was concerned, it was the fact that you hadn't posted what the replacements were, so you could just claim they were whatever you needed at the moment and cast spontaneously off your list  (not that you would, but just you _could_)



Must be having a lucid moment or two, if I made sense.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 4, 2006)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Must be having a lucid moment or two, if I made sense.



 I guess you must


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 5, 2006)

Rystil, did you ever write up the Ronin class? I was just curious as to how it looked, and considering Diedrik's nature pondered taking him in that wandering warrior direction (like his old man, now that I think of it) if he gets better in contact with his Larakese side.

And since Diedrik has leveled up, what can he potentially do with his Legendary Item? Or would he need to wait until another level before improving it?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 5, 2006)

Once he builds up more XP, he can impart XP in the heartstone and it will gain powers based on his experiences.  The limit rises every even level, though, so for now it can't improve again.  

You can find Ronin in unleashed's compilation or here
[SBLOCK=Ronin]The Ronin

BAB               Fort    Ref    Will    Special  
+1                +2      +2     +0      Bonus Feat, Sneak Attack 1d6
+2                +3      +3     +0      Improved Feint, Evasion
+3                +3      +3     +1      SA +2d6, Intuitive Celerity
+4                +4      +4     +1      Bonus Feat
+5                +4      +4     +1      SA +3d6, Uncanny Dodge
+6/+1             +5      +5     +2      Bonus Feat
+7/+2             +5      +5     +2      SA +4d6
+8/+3             +6      +6     +2      Bonus Feat, Improved Uncanny Dodge
+9/+4             +6      +6     +3      SA +5d6
+10/+5            +7      +7     +3      Bonus Feat, Improved Evasion
+11/+6/+1         +7      +7     +3      SA +6d6
+12/+7/+2         +8      +8     +4      Bonus Feat
+13/+8/+3         +8      +8     +4      SA +7d6, Indomitable Mind
+14/+9/+4         +9      +9     +4      Bonus Feat
+15/+10/+5        +9      +9     +5      SA +8d6 
+16/+11/+6/+1     +10     +10    +5      Bonus Feat, Two Strikes-One Cut
+17/+12/+7/+2     +10     +10    +5      SA +9d6
+18/+13/+8/+3     +11     +11    +6      Bonus Feat
+19/+14/+9/+4     +11     +11    +6      SA +10d6, Uncanny Feint
+20/+15/+10/+5    +12     +12    +6      Bonus Feat

Hit Dice: d10

Skills: 8+Int modifier, use the Fighter and Rogue skill lists

Bonus Feats: The Ronin may take any fighter bonus feats

Rogue Abilities: All the listed Rogue abilities are equivalent unless
stated otherwise

Intuitive Celerity: The Ronin is able to react to combat with preternatural 
speed.  She may add her Wisdom bonus to her Initiative rolls.

Indomitable Mind: As Slippery Mind.

Two Strikes-One Cut: Whenever the Ronin makes a single attack instead of a
full attack (perhaps because she already moved this round or it is a surprise
round), she may attack twice instead of once. 

Uncanny Feint: The Ronin can make a Feint as a Swift Action.[/SBLOCK]

There's sort of a catch to the Ronin, in that they have to be trained as a Samurai and then either choose the wandering masterless lifestyle or have it forced upon them, possibly by their master's death.  We can easily retcon this by saying Diedrik trained with the samurai while on Lara Kai and was invited to join a samurai order but refused, preferring his wandering and having no master.  That would make him the perfect proto-Ronin.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 6, 2006)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We can easily retcon this by saying Diedrik trained with the samurai while on Lara Kai and was invited to join a samurai order but refused, preferring his wandering and having no master. That would make him the perfect proto-Ronin.




I like the sound of that, many thanks. 

It will probably be a while yet, but I can envision a turning point in his character that would coincide with taking levels in Ronin.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

Well that was helpful... not!   You'd think people would have been crossed off against the crew list at least, once they were tossed overboard.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Festy_Dog: Still around and following the thread? As it's just us for the time being, I believe.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

So, my plan is to probably fast-forward to that next stop and recruit new players from there, if that works for everyone?  Hopefully new blood will help prevent a stall


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  

So does Zaeryn find anything out with this line of questioning or is he going to be left in the dark? Is there anything left of Valyssa whatsoever in their cabin?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me.
> 
> So does Zaeryn find anything out with this line of questioning or is he going to be left in the dark? Is there anything left of Valyssa whatsoever in their cabin?



 There should be a few things still in their room, but what she had on her when she died is gone.  As for Allure, well, as she said, she doesn't know what Zaeryn's talking about   I suppose if you want to skip around and RP later interactions with her, we can do that in this thread, making a new one for the next part with the new players?


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There should be a few things still in their room, but what she had on her when she died is gone.  As for Allure, well, as she said, she doesn't know what Zaeryn's talking about   I suppose if you want to skip around and RP later interactions with her, we can do that in this thread, making a new one for the next part with the new players?



Well, I have no idea what she had on her and what was in their room, so I'll leave that with you to determine.  

Yes, probably better to start a new thread when we pick up new players, whether or not we RP out later interactions. As for the later interactions, I suppose that depends on whether there's a chance of getting her to admit anything. If there's not, it's probably not worth the effort, and may even make Zaeryn question being there even more than he already does.

So what's happening with Zaeryn's negative levels and ability damage?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

The ability drain won't go away without healing.  The negative levels, I'll roll for those--how many did you two have left?

Also, after that, you all gain 3500 XP.

As for Allure, well, even assuming he's right, there still wouldn't be much chance.  I'd say very low but non-zero, assuming he's right.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Zaeryn has two negative levels, so I'll wait on adding the experience for the moment.  

Well, as for knowing if Zaeryn's right or not, you'd think someone would have rememberred if they'd thrown Allure's sister overboard, but he can't seem to find any information on that whatsoever, no matter who he asks.  The only thing he does know, is that Allure herself couldn't have done it as she was on helm duty when that all happened.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

23 and 17, saved twice.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Yay! Zaeryn has the best saves of any wizard type I've had in quite a while.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yay! Zaeryn has the best saves of any wizard type I've had in quite a while.



 Yeah, and surprisingly, the way I do negative levels meant that he didn't even lose any of his +6


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yeah, and surprisingly, the way I do negative levels meant that he didn't even lose any of his +6



Well, it would only have been the whole entire 1 he receives from levels anyway, done your way.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, it would only have been the whole entire 1 he receives from levels anyway, done your way.



 Up to 1, and only if he had lost one more level.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Up to 1, and only if he had lost one more level.



I _was_ quoting worst case under your system, not his actual circumstances. 

Also, Zaeryn is updated... just short of 6th level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 9, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I _was_ quoting worst case under your system, not his actual circumstances.



 I like my system--it makes a lot more sense.  The other system was only created for people too dumb to do the math for the my way in their heads (which is probably a lot of people, so in that sense, it was a superb innovation, I admit).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2007)

Diedrik lost three levels.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil, edited the start of Zaeryn's reply to answer Allure's questions.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Oops repeat!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Ouch!  Diedrik's Con is...not inspiring.  Fortunately he still has +3 after the missing levels, and he rolled pretty well.  Sadly, he did suffer a permanent level loss.  However, since after a permanent loss he starts out halfway in between levels, the 3500 should knock him back up again (unless he chooses to hold out for a Restoration before accepting the 3500 XP, in which case he may be level 6 if he can find one within a day per caster level, or a Greater Restoration within more days).).


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2007)

Well my stat rolls were pretty shocking back during character creation. It took an act of mercy on your part to actually get them where they are now. 

Whether Diedrik holds out for a Restoration depends on how long it will take to reach port (and theoretically a healer).

The 3500 puts him at 13825 xp in total, so not too far away from 6th level.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Well my stat rolls were pretty shocking back during character creation. It took an act of mercy on your part to actually get them where they are now.
> 
> Whether Diedrik holds out for a Restoration depends on how long it will take to reach port (and theoretically a healer).
> 
> The 3500 puts him at 13825 xp in total, so not too far away from 6th level.



 Or it would put him at 13825 if he didn't wind up knocked to 8000 from the permanent level drain and then be only up to 11500.  Depends on the Restoration.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2007)

I hadn't yet factored in the level drain in the hopes a Restoration would be possible, but yeah that's how it'd look.

How many days away is the next port of call?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I hadn't yet factored in the level drain in the hopes a Restoration would be possible, but yeah that's how it'd look.
> 
> How many days away is the next port of call?



 That depends entirely on how well they can reorganise and set back up a Spelljamming schedule with the shattered remnants.  With good reorganisation and luck on the phlogiston flows, they were decently far into the wilds and close to Jhaar already, and they could make it in 9 or 10 days.  At worst, it will be a month (assuming worst possible phlogiston flows and 50% throughput in Spelljamming schedules).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2007)

Heh, quite an interesting array there.

Might as well hold out as long as he can then. He's got enough money to cover a Restoration but not a Greater Restoration.


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry for the drop.  As I mentioned in another thread, Kirkesh has been looking for his own ship, and I'd idealy like to keep him available for later, as he's fun, and got potential.

I could see him becoming an NPC on the ship of some kind, particularly with him having faught has hard as he did, and simply taken charge of the sailors once things were done.  I floated an idea by RA, and if it happens, great, and if not, no big deal.

Anyway, sorry to drop, but hope you guys have fun, and I'll try to poke around and follow a bit when I can 

On a side note, 3500 XP was the award?  Or was it different for different people?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 10, 2007)

The total award was 12250--I gave Kirkesh, Yuriko, and Talia each a half share of XP due to being NPCs at the time of assigning XP, so 3500 for Zaeryn and Diedrik, 1750 for the others.


----------



## Bront (Feb 10, 2007)

That was 8 posts ago in the IC thread before I went NPC 

No biggie.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That depends entirely on how well they can reorganise and set back up a Spelljamming schedule with the shattered remnants.  With good reorganisation and luck on the phlogiston flows, they were decently far into the wilds and close to Jhaar already, and they could make it in 9 or 10 days.  At worst, it will be a month (assuming worst possible phlogiston flows and 50% throughput in Spelljamming schedules).



Well, we actually only lost one pilot, Valyssa, so it shouldn't be too hard to fix the schedule. Let's see, we had Talia, Zaeryn, Allure (according to what happened when we were attacked), and we can replace Valyssa with Vanessa as she was supposed to be piloting anyway.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2007)

Rystil, I was reading that Intimations of the Vistas has an effect dependant on the Troubadour's favoured terrain. What would the effects be for wildspace and urban?

While on the subject of favoured terrains, I assume the bonuses from having wildspace as a favoured terrain apply while onboard a spelljammer?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 17, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Rystil, I was reading that Intimations of the Vistas has an effect dependant on the Troubadour's favoured terrain. What would the effects be for wildspace and urban?
> 
> While on the subject of favoured terrains, I assume the bonuses from having wildspace as a favoured terrain apply while onboard a spelljammer?



 Wildspace: 

[Not in Wildspace]--briefly interweaves an intimation of Wildspace into the surroundings, weakening the pull of the local gravity.  Can use as an Immediate Action to Feather Fall while falling or during a Jump Check to gain a +10 circumstance bonus
[In Wildspace]--Use as an Immediate action to Fly at your normal movement speed until the end of your next round.

Urban:
[Not In Urban Area]--briefly interweaves an intimation of the hustle and bustle of the city, causing the obvious to blend in.  Use as an Immediate Action to Hide in Plain Sight until the end of your next round
[In Urban Area]--as above, but you become Invisible.


Yes


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2007)

Many thanks.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Having fun Rystil?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 19, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Having fun Rystil?



  Is the psychoanalysis making him feel better?


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is the psychoanalysis making him feel better?



Feel better? I don't know about that, but it's keeping me occupied.


----------



## Bront (Mar 23, 2007)

Bah, that's right, I got the XP shaft for leaving 8 posts early


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Bah, that's right, I got the XP shaft for leaving 8 posts early



Yep, that'll teach you to have something other than PbP to do.


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

BTW, is that all the XP we've earned since 10-02-05 ?

That's the last update I have to my character sheet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, is that all the XP we've earned since 10-02-05 ?
> 
> That's the last update I have to my character sheet.



 That's the most recent gain.  Poor Kirkesh--at least Whinoah was lucky and you turned PC just before the XP and got a full share rather than turning NPC just before


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

I know it's the most recient, but is that all the XP since that time?

And if so, I reserve the right to wine like a little girl complain


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I know it's the most recient, but is that all the XP since that time?
> 
> And if so, I reserve the right to wine like a little girl complain



 I dunno--I don't remember when I gave XP before that.  Look at the other PCs--you should be no more than 2000 or so behind Zaeryn or Diedrik on average, and you should be about that much ahead (or more) of all the others.


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Yeah, I'm almost 4,000 behind Zaeryn after the award. who I was even with I thought (or close to it) before the last enounter.  I'm even with Deidrik before the award though.

I wonder if the awards got lost in the crash?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 24, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm almost 4,000 behind Zaeryn after the award. who I was even with I thought (or close to it) before the last enounter.  I'm even with Deidrik before the award though.
> 
> I wonder if the awards got lost in the crash?



 I can buy being more behind Zaeryn--unleashed gave him extra XP, I believe, from helping me recover from the crash.


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Ahh.

Still, it looks like that's the only award since October of '05.

Rough XP cut when I left 8 posts before the end of that session 

(And wouldn't have posted in those 8 anyway, as I'd taken care of my stuff)


----------



## unleashed (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, let's see... Zaeryn had 11,125 xp before the last award (which was 3,500 xp in his case). His awards to date are listed below...

XP Log (started with 8,000 xp)
2,250 (end of Prologue), 625 (helping after database crash), 250 (fighting undead in hold of derelict Tradesman), 3,500 (surviving the massacre on their ship)


----------



## Bront (Mar 24, 2007)

Ahh, I never got an award for fighting undead in the hold, or at least never wrote it down.


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

WFIW, I'm mostly hoping to make 6th so I can finaly buy the Leadership feat and build Vanessa up, though I hope you can understand why I'm slightly irked at loosing out on a year and a half's worth of PbP XP.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 25, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> WFIW, I'm mostly hoping to make 6th so I can finaly buy the Leadership feat and build Vanessa up, though I hope you can understand why I'm slightly irked at loosing out on a year and a half's worth of PbP XP.



 Yep--stupid crash   I think the undead thing should be equal for Zaeryn and Kirkesh.


----------



## Bront (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, so I need.... 2750 more  (grumble grumble grumble).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

Players go here for in-character recruitment purposes!


----------



## unleashed (Apr 12, 2007)

I take it we're finished with the Allure/Zaeryn conversation then? It's not like I've been waiting for a response after such a long break in proceedings, well not for a while at least... it's more that my curiousity has finally outweighed my patience.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 12, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I take it we're finished with the Allure/Zaeryn conversation then? It's not like I've been waiting for a response after such a long break in proceedings, well not for a while at least... it's more that my curiousity has finally outweighed my patience.



 I thought we had already finished with it, didn't we?


----------



## Bront (Apr 12, 2007)

Will do later   I'm here though.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought we had already finished with it, didn't we?



Well, Allure said she was going to give Zaeryn her analysis of their word association conversation the next day. Whether the statement to meet again tomorrow was an end to it or not I don't know, as only you would know whether you intended to follow through with further conversation on the matter. Doesn't really matter now though, I was just curious as lately we've had several threads that stopped abruptly, with no certainty one way or the other.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well, Allure said she was going to give Zaeryn her analysis of their word association conversation the next day. Whether the statement to meet again tomorrow was an end to it or not I don't know, as only you would know whether you intended to follow through with further conversation on the matter. Doesn't really matter now though, I was just curious as lately we've had several threads that stopped abruptly, with no certainty one way or the other.



 Ohh right.  Forgot about that


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 13, 2007)

As a heads-up, you can probably only take around three of these PCish types--the other crew member slots will be filled with generic sorts who can do the menial sailor tasks because they have the right skill set.


----------



## Bront (Apr 13, 2007)

Of the 3 remaining, what positions do we have filled?

I know we have Deidrick, Vanessa, Kirkesh, and Zaeryn


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Of the 3 remaining, what positions do we have filled?
> 
> I know we have Deidrick, Vanessa, Kirkesh, and Zaeryn



We also have Allure and Talia too, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

If you'd like input on the replacements send me an email listing the five potential crewmates in order of preference at festydog at gmail dot com. Send a duplicate to Rystil as well. I'll wait a day or so after the last of the five applicants have spoken before announcing results.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

Email sent Festy!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 17, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Email sent Festy!



 It looks like it went through.  I don't have one from Bront, but he's been busy, so he might not have time (though looks like some things have been getting better for him, happily )


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I'll have to hurry up and revise my choices then, as I noticed an error in my ordering.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 17, 2007)

Email sent, AGAIN!


----------



## Bront (Apr 17, 2007)

I sent an intial one, pending some new information.

BTW, did I miss something?  Why were the Fey mentioned?


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

Well Ilora is a Sidhe Siren.


----------



## Bront (Apr 18, 2007)

Doh, I missed that, I though she was a witch somehow 

Stupid lack of character sheets.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

Valerie is a Rowaini Witch.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2007)

Bront, should I wait for an email from you or should I just go ahead?

Nevermind, I realised it was already there.


----------



## Bront (Apr 18, 2007)

*snicker*

No problem   I think the banter we've had so far is good enough, though I certaintly won't complain.

Now, I just need to stat out Vanessa at some point.  I've been waiting for the Leadership Feat...


----------



## unleashed (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, well that's one feat I won't be needing now... though I don't know if I would have been allowed to turn Valyssa into a cohort anyway.


----------



## Bront (Apr 18, 2007)

Why not?  (Allowed I mean)?


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

RA, I'm kinda bored.  Mind if I stat out Vanessa?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> RA, I'm kinda bored.  Mind if I stat out Vanessa?



 No, not at all--go right ahead


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

is it 7 or 8 sets of 4d6 keep 3?
Edit: 7, nevermind.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, and can I use this roll?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> is it 7 or 8 sets of 4d6 keep 3?
> Edit: 7, nevermind.



 Oh, I already had ability scores for her--Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 20.  Does that work?  Otherwise it's 7 sets of 4d6 drop.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, and can I use this roll?



 Uh...no


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I already had ability scores for her--Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 18, Cha 20.  Does that work?  Otherwise it's 7 sets of 4d6 drop.



I can use that, but I like rolling 

Vanessa Roll 1 (4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15) 

Yeah, those will work.  The others are just... odd.

Are those modified for race?


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, and what's Vanessa's actual full name again?  I don't want to search for it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I can use that, but I like rolling
> 
> Vanessa Roll 1 (4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15)
> 
> ...



 Yes, otherwise there'd be no 20


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, otherwise there'd be no 20



You never know...


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Rowaini get human bonuses too, bonus skills and feats, right?  (I'm pulling the new files down, so I'll know in a moment.)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Rowaini get human bonuses too, bonus skills and feats, right?  (I'm pulling the new files down, so I'll know in a moment.)



 No.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Why not?  (Allowed I mean)?



Well, I don't know whether Rystil intended her to be a normal NPC or whether she was supposed to be something more, and I never asked about the possibility of making her a cohort. Though I'm thinking the latter option sounds about right for what I know--or think I know.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Vanessa HP (1d6=1, 1d10=7)

Good roll on the bigger die.

What languages does she know besides Eldish and Rowaini? I'm trying to remember if there was another race on Rowain.

Edit: Bablyn, found it.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No.



So, Rowaini only get a craft bonus and Legendary item?  Sounds like the shaft.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, Rowaini only get a craft bonus and Legendary item?  Sounds like the shaft.



 I dunno--they seem relatively balanced with most of the other guys.  We had this discussion with Valerie the Witch a little while ago.  Look at the Feldori, for instance.  They're pretty cool, right?  But the +2 Balance is worse than the Craft ability (particularly since it includes Masterpiece weapons), and the +2 Paternal Power can be more than replaced with the Legendary Item, so the leftover from those two balances out (possibly with stuff to spare) with Luck Affinity.  The Nymphs have a minor and oft-forgotten beauty ability, +2 to two skills, and then Symbiosis, which is mainly flavour except in a running-out-of-food game, and they're still cool.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

I guess it's compairing to the Altanins, who get human + stats (Bigger bonuses than Rowaini's too) + Magic stuff.

Personaly, I would put bonus feat and skills as close to edging out the Rowaini advantages as balance in and of itself.  All the Rowaini abilities require XP expendature, which greatly limits them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess it's compairing to the Altanins, who get human + stats (Bigger bonuses than Rowaini's too) + Magic stuff.
> 
> Personaly, I would put bonus feat and skills as close to edging out the Rowaini advantages as balance in and of itself.  All the Rowaini abilities require XP expendature, which greatly limits them.



 Ah, the Altanians...

The Altanians have an inherent trade-off though (although I looked at Spellfrenzied just recently and realised I messed it up, it being the first class and all, and need to edit it).  Actually, I should make the Arcane Armour Prof part of all the classes insetad, but when I initially wrote them, I was lazy and put it in the race, so I inherited that grandfather (The Altanian classes other than Arcanist, including Spellfrenzied when I fix it, have a UA Battle-Sorcereresque tradeoff, with the benefit listed in the race and the detriment not, which makes the race look stronger than it is).

If you consider to be the Altanians to be normal humans with Spellcasting Prodigy also, they fall in line pretty well with all the others.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Can Vanessa take the Natural Talent feat?

I was pondering either Sense Motive, or KN: Nobility.  Both of which make sense for who she is.  The Witch Skill list is not condusive to her particular upbrining (which I realize is my fault for asking her to be a witch).

Realy, I'm stumped on feats for her in general, mostly from a "Which way to go" perspective.

On a side note, she has Color Spray and what else as her 1st level arcane spells?  Not sure if she cast another.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Can Vanessa take the Natural Talent feat?
> 
> I was pondering either Sense Motive, or KN: Nobility.  Both of which make sense for who she is.  The Witch Skill list is not condusive to her particular upbrining (which I realize is my fault for asking her to be a witch).
> 
> ...



 That or just the one (from Races of Destiny?) that gives you all skills at one-for-one price.  Rowaini have the [Human] subtype and can take that feat.  There are plenty of cool feat choices, but pick whatever you like.  For spells, I think the only one she's cast in the game is Colour Spray, so you can pick whichever ones you'd prefer, using the rules for Witch.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool, forgot about the one from ROD (Able Learner).  Might go that route instead.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 19, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, forgot about the one from ROD (Able Learner).  Might go that route instead.



 It's a good'un, and then Swashbuckler will raise her cap on them too, which opens them all up for Witch again and is a nice synergy between the feat and the multiclassing.  Are you thinking 2 levels in Swashbuckler for Evasion (and capping her Int bonus to AC until she gets an Int item) or 3 for Insightful Strike?


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Probably 2 for now.  Might get that 3rd one after getting 2nd level Arcane Spells.


----------



## Bront (Apr 19, 2007)

Did Vanessa have a familiar already that I've been unaware of? *caugh*OOTS*caugh*


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

What I've got so far...

[sblock=Vanessa]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vanessa 
[B]Class:[/B] Witch/Swashbuckler
[B]Race:[/B] Rowaini
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (10)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] -
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (14)     [B]BAB:[/B] +2         [B]HP:[/B] 19 (2d6+1d10+3)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (12)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +2     
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (14)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (18)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        
[B]Cha:[/B] 20 +5 (20)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +2    +0    +0    +1    13
[B]Touch:[/B] 19              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 21

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1          +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +4          +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Rapier                 +5       1d6      18-20x2

[B]Languages:[/B]
Eldish, Rowaini, Byblan

[B]Abilities:[/B]
[u]Rowaini Racial Abilities[/u]
- +3 on all Craft Skills
- Legendary Item
[u]Witch Class Abilities[/u]
Witch's Familiar
[u]Swashbuckler Abilities[/u]
Canny Defense

Spells per day: 
Cast: 10/9
DC: 15 + Spell Level
Caster Level: 3
Arcane Spells Known:
L0 - 5 : Prestidigitation, Read Magic,  Dancing Lights, Detect Poison, Message
L1 - 2 : Color Spray, Charm Person

Nature Spells Available:
4/3
L0 : Detect Magic,  Resistance, Mending, Flare
L1 : Cure Light Wounds, Faerie Fire, Endure Elements

[B]Feats:[/B] 
1  Able Learner
W1 Brew Potion
3  Practiced Spellcaster
S3 Weapon Finesse

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 38       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff			   5    +5          +10
Craft: Alchemy		   2    +2   +3     +7
Diplomacy		   5    +5   +4     +14
Disguise		   3    +5   +2     +10
Heal			   5    +4          +9
KN: Arcana		   2    +2          +4
KN: Nature		   2    +2          +4
KN: Nobility		   3    +2          +5
Listen			   1    +4          +5
Sense Motive		   5    +4          +9
Spellcraft		   4    +2          +6
Spot			   1    +4          +5


[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]
2 Waterskins			4	8
[B]Total Weight:[/B]35lb      [B]Money:[/B] ?? Credits

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                33     66    100   200   500

[B]Age:[/B] ?
[B]Height:[/B] ?
[B]Weight:[/B] ?
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Fair
```
*Appearance:* 
She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls. Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile. Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite

*Background:* 
[/sblock]

I need an appearance, as you know that, and monies, and 2 feats.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 20, 2007)

If it helps any, this is what I have for Vanessa from my records.

*Vanessa--She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls. Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, just as the messenger had said, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile towards Kirkesh. Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite.*

Edit: Looks like Rystil posted it from the prelude you guys had.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Vanessa did not have a familiar.  She can still get one.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> If it helps any, this is what I have for Vanessa from my records.
> 
> *Vanessa--She has fair and silky blonde hair, a rare hair-colour among Rowaini, envied for its beauty, arranged meticulously to fall down her back in a series of lovely curls. Her lovely face is punctuated by bright blue eyes, just as the messenger had said, and ruby-red lips that are open in a smile towards Kirkesh. Her gorgeous red dress serves to highlight and accentuate her voluptuous curves, svelte figure, and delightfully-ample bust, hallmark physical traits of the female Rowaini elite.*
> 
> Edit: Looks like Rystil posted it from the prelude you guys had.



Probably, I didn't want to search, and figured he had it.

And yes, she'll probably want to pick up one at some point, if there's anything available around here.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably, I didn't want to search, and figured he had it.
> 
> And yes, she'll probably want to pick up one at some point, if there's anything available around here.



 This is a Spelljamming outpost on an asteroid on the limits of Known Wildspace--the only animals that would live here might be rats or things that were brought along accidentally on ships.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Dire Rat? 

Nah, not her style.

She needs a riding cat


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Dire Rat?
> 
> Nah, not her style.
> 
> She needs a riding cat



 A riding cat?  Does that even exist?


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A riding cat?  Does that even exist?



You statted one up in LEW remember?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> You statted one up in LEW remember?



 I did?  I can't remember why any more


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn, it got lost in the crash


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Damn, it got lost in the crash



 Can you remember why I did it though?


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Can you remember why I did it though?



Because I challenged you to.  I belive I had claimed that it was unfair that there weren't any.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Because I challenged you to.  I belive I had claimed that it was unfair that there weren't any.



 Oh


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Need 2 more feats, any suggestions?

Weapon Finesse?
Combat Expertise?
Practiced Spell Caster (Would need to rework skills, so probably not yet)?
Augemnted healing?
Toughness?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Need 2 more feats, any suggestions?
> 
> Weapon Finesse?
> Combat Expertise?
> ...



 She'll need Weapon Finesse for Insightful Strike, but since you don't want that yet, she may not need it.  The Swash bonus feat has to be a Fighter feat.  I don't suggest Toughness, but most other feats could be cool.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

I figure I should post this here, but I'm thinking about adding two new classes to my list.  Blademaster (Rowaini) and Bhikkhu/Bhikkuni (Lara Kai).  It keeps nagging me that these classes are missing, and I wanted to make NPCs who had them instead of just being a Fighter or a Cleric/Monk.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Practiced Spellcaster seems a waste at L3, but at L4 or 5 could be more usefull when it's +2 to caster level vs +1.

Combat Expertise seems nice from the standpoint of it can be used while spellcasting (I think), so I'll probably go that route, meaning I need at least one more...

Augmented Healer is cool, but might be better later when she has a few more spells.  Right now, it's only +2 to her Cure light wounds, though since she can cast 8 of them a day...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 20, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Practiced Spellcaster seems a waste at L3, but at L4 or 5 could be more usefull when it's +2 to caster level vs +1.
> 
> Combat Expertise seems nice from the standpoint of it can be used while spellcasting (I think), so I'll probably go that route, meaning I need at least one more...
> 
> Augmented Healer is cool, but might be better later when she has a few more spells.  Right now, it's only +2 to her Cure light wounds, though since she can cast 8 of them a day...



 Combat Expertise can definitely not be used while casting--it specifically calls out while attacking.  Else all casters would take that!

Augment Healing is cool.  It's unfortunate that Witches only get Cure Moderate as a 3rd-level spell though.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

With Augment Healing, that's a good thing, but it's getting there as a cohort with Swashbuckler levels.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, RA, you want to let me know what gear she has?  You'd have a better idea.  Didn't she buy something that let her change her clothing ala hat of disguise?

I've got her statted out though, as far as I know, feats, skills, etc.  I think they're fairly consistant with her and what she's done.  I also don't know how old she is, weight, hight, etc.


----------



## Bront (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh, and completely unrelated, but RA, you have e-mail


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, RA, you want to let me know what gear she has?  You'd have a better idea.  Didn't she buy something that let her change her clothing ala hat of disguise?
> 
> I've got her statted out though, as far as I know, feats, skills, etc.  I think they're fairly consistant with her and what she's done.  I also don't know how old she is, weight, hight, etc.



 Did she buy that or was it Disguise Self?  5'4'' 118 lbs 22 years old.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't remember, it may have been that.


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Any other gear she'd have or have aquired?

I have no clue how much money she has/had available to her, nor what she managed to grab.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Any other gear she'd have or have aquired?
> 
> I have no clue how much money she has/had available to her, nor what she managed to grab.



 She has expensive clothes and luxury items, plus a whole bunch of cash.  Probably just right for a character her level (that much money is a huge amount for anyone but a noble to be carrying around, but she has no magic items, except her Legendary Item, which doesn't count against wealth.)


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool.  What's her legendary item?  What's she built up so far?  I'm sure she has something.

And remember, standard wealth means nothing in your world, since it's all funky and stuff.  Should I just equip her reasonably?

And I assume she has arcane spell failure problems?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Apr 21, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  What's her legendary item?  What's she built up so far?  I'm sure she has something.
> 
> And remember, standard wealth means nothing in your world, since it's all funky and stuff.  Should I just equip her reasonably?
> 
> And I assume she has arcane spell failure problems?



 She isn't equipped reasonably--she has tons of cash (~2000 in Rowaini gold and gems), some nice dresses, and more-or-less no adventuring equipment   Her Legendary Item is a Heartstone locket of her mother's.  It casts Cure Minor Wounds on her if she ever goes unconscious in order to stabilise her with its own action, once a day.

She doesn't have ASF problems because she doesn't wear armour


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She isn't equipped reasonably--she has tons of cash (~2000 in Rowaini gold and gems), some nice dresses, and more-or-less no adventuring equipment   Her Legendary Item is a Heartstone locket of her mother's.  It casts Cure Minor Wounds on her if she ever goes unconscious in order to stabilise her with its own action, once a day.
> 
> She doesn't have ASF problems because she doesn't wear armour



I ment she would if she went shopping 

Which it looks like she needs to do.

She does have the cloak or whatever item it was though, right?


----------



## Bront (Apr 21, 2007)

Speaking of money, did any of us current crew members get paid?  Otherwise we're likely to fall behind in equipment.


----------



## unleashed (May 8, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (OOC: One saves and takes 9 (awesome roll), the other fails and takes 11 (terrible roll))



I must say that's an unusual way to do spell damage in my experience. I've always thought that if you cast a spell which damages multiple creatures, like _cone of cold_, _fireball_, _lightning bolt_, etc., you should roll the damage dice once. This in effect says that you've managed to weave a specific amount of magical energy into that particular casting, with the only modifiers to damage dealt being on the defensive end (saving throw success or failure, abilities like evasion, resistance, immunity, etc.). Plus of course when you're blasting a large number of foes, the sheer number of dice that might need to be rolled just gets silly.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 8, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> I must say that's an unusual way to do spell damage in my experience. I've always thought that if you cast a spell which damages multiple creatures, like _cone of cold_, _fireball_, _lightning bolt_, etc., you should roll the damage dice once. This in effect says that you've managed to weave a specific amount of magical energy into that particular casting, with the only modifiers to damage dealt being on the defensive end (saving throw success or failure, abilities like evasion, resistance, immunity, etc.). Plus of course when you're blasting a large number of foes, the sheer number of dice that might need to be rolled just gets silly.  Your thoughts?



 I like rolling separately for each enemy.  It helps prevent an all-or-nothing effect "Oops, that Fireball got 9 on 6d6...And half of them saved and took 4" or "Huzzah!  That's 30 on 6d6!"  

I've been rolling it this way for the entirity of all my PbPs and you haven't commented until now


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like rolling separately for each enemy.  It helps prevent an all-or-nothing effect "Oops, that Fireball got 9 on 6d6...And half of them saved and took 4" or "Huzzah!  That's 30 on 6d6!"
> 
> I've been rolling it this way for the entirity of all my PbPs and you haven't commented until now



Actualy, it's the first time I've noticed as well.


----------



## unleashed (May 9, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like rolling separately for each enemy.  It helps prevent an all-or-nothing effect "Oops, that Fireball got 9 on 6d6...And half of them saved and took 4" or "Huzzah!  That's 30 on 6d6!"
> 
> I've been rolling it this way for the entirity of all my PbPs and you haven't commented until now



Actually I have commented on it before, once (see posts 425 & 426 on this page), but only to state that IC still hated me, as from 6 rolls every result was below average (average for 7d6 being 24.5). Actually, considering the range of damage, which was 19-23 from six rolls, it hardly seems like your system of rolling for each enemy separately is worthwhile (in that case at least).  

That's been the extent of my experience with your roll damage for every enemy approach until now, as even though I have a lot of characters in your games I've cast very few mass damage spells thus far. I know for a fact this is Zaeryn's first casting of such a spell, and most of my other characters don't have access to spells of that ilk yet except Trayah, and as far as I can see Trayah has cast _flame strike_ twice thus far. The first one is the one mentioned above and the second missed due to the incorporeal nature of the targets (cast on the two ice spirits chasing Obscurity when she was scouting and apparently missed both of them).

As for similar spells or effects used by other PC's or foes, I pay little attention to them apart from what they do to my character.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 9, 2007)

What about Mass Cure Light Wounds?  Surely you guys saw that it wasn't healing everyone equally?


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> What about Mass Cure Light Wounds?  Surely you guys saw that it wasn't healing everyone equally?



Yes, but then I didn't really worry about it. After all, the 1d8 is only a minor component of the healing done by _mass cure light wounds_ in Trayah's case.  

You realise I don't really care if you roll for every creature or not, right... I just thought it was worth mentioning, as it's an unusual way to do it in my experience. Though now you've got me wondering whether you roll dice for every creature when you play in person.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like rolling separately for each enemy. It helps prevent an all-or-nothing effect "Oops, that Fireball got 9 on 6d6...And half of them saved and took 4" or "Huzzah! That's 30 on 6d6!"



Then someone using a weapon only has the option of an all-or-nothing effect with each individual attack. So I don't see why spellcasters should use a different system, just because their spell damages multiple opponents at one time.


----------



## Rystil Arden (May 10, 2007)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Yes, but then I didn't really worry about it. After all, the 1d8 is only a minor component of the healing done by _mass cure light wounds_ in Trayah's case.
> 
> You realise I don't really care if you roll for every creature or not, right... I just thought it was worth mentioning, as it's an unusual way to do it in my experience. Though now you've got me wondering whether you roll dice for every creature when you play in person.
> 
> Then someone using a weapon only has the option of an all-or-nothing effect with each individual attack. So I don't see why spellcasters should use a different system, just because their spell damages multiple opponents at one time.



 Because it makes for a worse game when there are multiple enemies.  It is more likely to be unfun.

Example--

Enemies with 18 HP versus 5d6 AoE attack.  Roll once and get 20?  You've ended the fight immediately and nobody else gets to do anything.  Roll once and get 13?  You didn't kill anything, and the party Barbarian could have probably one-shotted these guys anyway.  Roll separately?  You drop about half and hurt the rest quite a bit.  This plays more fun than those others.


----------



## unleashed (May 10, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Because it makes for a worse game when there are multiple enemies.  It is more likely to be unfun.
> 
> Example--
> 
> Enemies with 18 HP versus 5d6 AoE attack.  Roll once and get 20?  You've ended the fight immediately and nobody else gets to do anything.  Roll once and get 13?  You didn't kill anything, and the party Barbarian could have probably one-shotted these guys anyway.  Roll separately?  You drop about half and hurt the rest quite a bit.  This plays more fun than those others.



One battle being resolved with a single spell just allows a character to shine brightly for a moment, it doesn't make a game unfun. Though if you think it does, then I'm surprised you haven't changed how turn undead works, as that's no better.

As for the specifics of the example. I don't see a difference between the 5d6 AoE spell taking out the enemies or the barbarian one-shotting them... each character is employing the abilites they've spent time gaining. Anyway, if all the enemies fall to an AoE spell in one battle, then perhaps the next battle will revolve around the barbarian's blade, as the AoE spell is no longer available or can't be used effectively (the enemies getting amongst the party before the AoE spell can be cast, for example).


----------



## unleashed (May 11, 2007)

Hmm, I hope I haven't given you any ideas Rystil, talking about changing turn undead.  

Anyway, in the end it all comes down to the luck of the dice, with high rolls usually being more fun than lower rolls, at least from a success perspective... though low rolls can from time to time make things interesting. In the end though you don't want to spend an entire adventure not contributing. I've certainly done that before, failing to hit anything or contribute much past being a body for the enemies to attack for several sessions... now that's definitely unfun.  

It has been fun discussing the approach you take and why you take it though.


----------

